# puppy names



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

another pup may be added to my house...not a malt this time. it is for the boyfriend and he wants a basset hound. we r trying to come up with names (doesnt have to be a P name) but we want a hillbilly type name like Peggy Sue. just wondering if u all have some ideas


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> another pup may be added to my house...not a malt this time. it is for the boyfriend and he wants a basset hound. we r trying to come up with names (doesnt have to be a P name) but we want a hillbilly type name like Peggy Sue. just wondering if u all have some ideas[/B]


I had a Basset Hound as a child and his name was Alvin.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

hmmm
Hill Billy...

June Bug..
Butternut

are you going for girl or boy names?

Roy 
Tyrone

now for me bassett hound names

Milton (after Milton Burle)
Benny (Jack Benny)
Durante (Jimmy Durante)

okay, i'll stop..i'm obviously loosing it.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Being from Eastern Kentucky in my former life, I'm pretty informed on hillbilly names, and it seems to me that Peggy Sue is pretty good. Is the hound going to be a female? How about Wynona? Dolly? You could have a boy named Sue. You're probably too young to remember that. :shocked: How about Billy Bob? Any double name would work, actually. Jim Bob, Loretta Lynn. LOL! Okay, well, just look at country music singers to pull out a name if you really want a hillbilly name. Heck, being a hillbilly by birth, I'm Mary Ann. Feel free, you can name your Bassett, Mary Ann. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> Being from Eastern Kentucky in my former life, I'm pretty informed on hillbilly names, and it seems to me that Peggy Sue is pretty good. Is the hound going to be a female? How about Wynona? Dolly? You could have a boy named Sue. You're probably too young to remember that. :shocked: How about Billy Bob? Any double name would work, actually. Jim Bob, Loretta Lynn. LOL! Okay, well, just look at country music singers to pull out a name if you really want a hillbilly name. Heck, being a hillbilly by birth, I'm Mary Ann. Feel free, you can name your Bassett, Mary Ann. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 

Minnie Pearl
Myrtle Mae
Betty Jo

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

haha mary ann ur too funny. yes it will be a girl...ellie mae is another but someone at work has an ellie so i was trying to stay away from that


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

How about Daisy Duke?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Audrey-Anne

Jasmynn Mae

Jaysanna Marie

Martha-Mae

Misty Dawn

Roxxy-Lynn

Savannah-Jean

Trista-Lynn

Trixie-Belle

Vicki Lynn 

Ok-I think that's enough for me  Can't wait to meet your new addition and glad to hear your relationship is going well


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH,
I have relatives from the sticks in Oklahoma..
and my Great Aunts Name was Dempsey - and she was called Aunt Dink - so Dink..

or 
Mary Jo (my grandmothers name)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this may be her.....we like the tri color ones


deleted


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> this may be her.....we like the tri color ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwww.............she looks like a Laverne.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-she's adorable :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Myrtle Mae is adorable Pat!! But when I saw her pic, she looks like a Betty Sue to me.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

look at those soulful eyes...she needs a sultry, southern name....Desiree'....Tallulah Jane....


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, my gosh, she looks totally like a Tallulah. That's her name. That's not a hillbilly name, but it's a great Cajun name. I think that is just perfect. I can't see who said that, but it is just pefect. If you want her to have a "P" name, call her Purty Tallulah. I LOVE Tallulah! :wub:

Just adding that I guess Tallulah isn't a Cajun name but sounds like a great Southern name. I wonder what I was thinking there. <thinking I have passed a town named Tallulah in LA, so maybe that's where I got the Cajun part>


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Love her picture - she is so sweet looking!
Love those eyes and ears!

This may help you come up with a name

http://www.blogthings.com/hillbillynamegenerator/

Good Luck!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I love her, she is so sad and sweet looking at the same time........Beautiful coloring.....I have always love the Bassett!!!!

What about Boddie Jean??? Now that is country..........


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

opossum [possum]
petuna aka: tunie
posey
Pd
pumpkin
perry
patsy cline
patty cake
pistle
pearl
petey

I like P names too!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

OMG!!!! You really are a vet! LOL

She looks like a May Bell or Mabeline to me. But she might feel left out to not have a P name. Maybe Pearlie Mae.....


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

How about Pollyanna? Did you ever see the Hayley Mills film? It's one of my favorites from childhood!

Josie says: How about Posie? It's only spelled like Josie, it's pronounced like the flower. Posie Jo would be a good combo!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I always wanted to name a dog Maude after the beautiful model.
Maybe you could call her Tallulah Maude. Now there's a mouthful.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thelma Lou
Cindy Lou

Mabel

Tallulah - I like too..

Patti Sue


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> How about Daisy Duke?[/B]


Here is my Daisy Duke. She is my breeding owned by Helen. She got a group IV at one dog show. Then she got to be the No. 19 Breed Count (Canine Chronicle) for a few months. She needs her majors and 1 point to finish. 
That is a very nice bassett hound. She is just beautiful. :wub: 
Tina :biggrin: 


[attachment=34291aisy_Gr..._resized.jpg]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Such a pretty baby. 

Kathy Lee

Penelope Pitstop

Prisilla Presley

Penny Lane

Delta Dawn


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> this may be her.....we like the tri color ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shes sooooooo cute Jaimie!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: I'm not good with names though.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> this may be her.....we like the tri color ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awwwwwwwwwww she looks like a Sally or if you want "P"s PEGGY SUE


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW - she looks like a Sweet Pea . Sarah


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

She looks like a *Daisy Mae* :chili:


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

To me she looks like a Petunia. :wub: She is gorgeous....


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I just finished reading a book and their basset's name was Beulah....lol.


----------



## Maxsmom (Aug 5, 2007)

> Oh, my gosh, she looks totally like a Tallulah. That's her name. That's not a hillbilly name, but it's a great Cajun name. I think that is just perfect. I can't see who said that, but it is just pefect. If you want her to have a "P" name, call her Purty Tallulah. I LOVE Tallulah! :wub:[/B]


You could name her Tallulah (Love it!!) and call her Lulu!

CM


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I like Daisy Mae, Dixie and Peggy Sue


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Jaimie, you've got lots of great names to choose from now... I love bassett hounds! (but then I love all dogs). 

Geez, when you start a new life....you do it first class all the way and full speed ahead!  Congratulations on everything you've accomplished in the past few years. And may your life continue to get better all the time! Life is good, enjoy!


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

She's adorable. I love that face.

Tallulah fits. I also thought of Vera.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aww, she's cute!!! :wub: I like Maggie,...how 'bout Maggie Mae?


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

I love puppy naming!!! I like the P name thing, it is really cute when they all start with the same letter :wub: 
Ok, these are not all southern, but I think they are really cute names!

Peony- (Greek) flower
Paige
Poppy -(Latin) flower
Piper
Prissy
Puffin
Pip - (character in _Great Expectations_)

Sorry, had to break out the baby name books :brownbag: I love naming!!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> this may be her.....we like the tri color ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is so cute! Such beautiful eyes!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I also like Tallulah and you could call her Tali for short.
Piper is also a great name!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she found her home on monday..so i just missed her. i have a few boys to pick from with another breeder..they are only 3 weeks right now so have some growing to do...so lets hear some boy names. the boy will have the same type of coloring


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

I had really fallin in love with Priscilla Presley...suggestions of KAG. So, what about Elvis? :biggrin:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I had really fallin in love with Priscilla Presley...suggestions of KAG. So, what about Elvis? :biggrin:[/B]


Elvis is cute .... even PRESLEY .... "P" ??????????????????????

PARKER
PIXEL
PAXTON
PRESLEY ... HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM ?????????????


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Bubba Gump

Junior (or J.R.)

I like Elvis too.

Gomer

Gotta think some more...I'll be back...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, yes. Elvis or Presley would be perfect!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I know a basset hound named Elvis, I like that name. And I also know of one called BillyBob, he lives in Texas. I have a friend who named his Beagle, Goober.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i haven't read through... just noticed that it's now a boy.... and beauford was the first thing that popped into my head when i heard basset. lol.

good luck with names, jaimie. and good luck with your basset. i know people who have them and they are the most difficult dogs in the world!! LOL!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad it isn't another Maltese. I have Maltese puppy fever so bad. I <strike>need</strike> want a new puppy so badly.

Name:

Bobby Dog

Billy Bob


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

> she found her home on monday..so i just missed her. i have a few boys to pick from with another breeder..they are only 3 weeks right now so have some growing to do...so lets hear some boy names. the boy will have the same type of coloring [/B]


A ******* name for a male? Cletus.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

LOL! Cletus is a great one!

We had a bassett when I was growing up. He was an awesome dog! His name was Bogey. :wub:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Hank
Henry
Jim Bob
Cooper - Coop
Thomas
Drysdale (from the Beverly Hillbillies)
Jed
Jethro
Rebel 
Pervis
Jimmy Don
Homer
Chester
Earl
Cooter
George 
Woody
Roscoe

I'm sure you will come up with the perfect name!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I like Jed, Jethro and Presley, I like Drysdale too. I was going to say Jethro but Paris beat me to it


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Jaimie, how about:

Billy Bob
Bubba Gump :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

One of my neighbors got a pup a few months ago...they named it a _real ******* name_.....*Cooter*...lol. Its kind of cute.

The first two are my favorites. 

1-Grayson

2-Wesley

3-Colton

4-Presley-We had a Presley, love the name.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> We had a bassett when I was growing up. He was an awesome dog! His name was Bogey. :wub:[/B]


Ooo, that is a cute name. I like that. Bogey....very cute.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

My friend has a bulldog named Presley..i think that name is so cute!!! PS.. I like Buford also, like Carrie said!


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

My bf's parents have a bassett named PETE!!!! I think it fits him PERFECTLY!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

How about Billy Jack, Leeroy, Lester, Bubba Louis and I also like Elvis


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I love the suggestion for Presley! It goes great with the three P's!
Pinkerton is cute too. He could be the head security there. LOL!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I like the name Beau or Luke like the Duke brothers. If you want to stick with the P's I like Presley. How about Hatfield or McCoy? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## rydersmommie92 (Dec 27, 2007)

I like Cletus Presley.... lol!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Oh, its too bad you missed her. I am always in love with the boys. Everyone has such cute names.

Tina


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

here is the little man!! 3 weeks old saturday...so far the bf likes the name Cooter....Cooter Brown or something haha I said well when he passes gas we can call him cooter pooter :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

What a little darling. He looks like an Opie!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Ah, how cute!!! :wub: 
cootie pie cooter!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

I love the name Harley...cooter is cute, too!!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> here is the little man!! 3 weeks old saturday...so far the bf likes the name Cooter....Cooter Brown or something haha I said well when he passes gas we can call him cooter pooter :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



Awww, what a cutie.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, he's soooo cute~~~Is he a "for sure" dog or "just looking"??? He has a cute compact body. Don't you just hate waiting for them to get old enough to take home!!!! I want them now~~~


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I don't know if I'd go with Cooter :brownbag: 

Maybe Scooter! 

He sure is cute though!!! :chili:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> *I don't know if I'd go with Cooter * :brownbag:
> 
> Maybe Scooter!
> 
> He sure is cute though!!! :chili:[/B]


thank GOODNESS someone said something!!!! :w00t: in my neck of the woods that word means something completely different. i just couldn't imagine jaimie hollering out "HEY COOOOOTER, COOTER POOTER!" 
omg, that pretty much had me in hysterics, just thinking about it!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

and yes, he IS adorable!! :wub:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=533109
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only one! :smheat:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I love the name Cletus, if you don't use it I have to remember it for me one day.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I love the name Cletus, if you don't use it I have to remember it for me one day.[/B]


me too. i changed my brother's name from curtis to cletus. well, that and pork chop.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Awww!! "Cooter" is so cute!! I was browsing on CuteOverload.com the other day (which I do daily..lol) and I found the cutest video of a guy teaching his Beagle baby to howl...watch it..it made my day!! puppy


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Travis
Harley
are the two that popped into my mind... he sure is a little doll...I love Bassets.. they have such soulful faces!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> What a little darling. He looks like an Opie![/B]



I was thinking the same thing. I was watching Andy Griffith and was thinking of the name Opie for him. 

He sure is a little cutie pie! :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh he's adorable!!! Congrats to you both.

About "Cooter", though. In California that, and pooter, are slang for vagina. :HistericalSmiley: 

I'm still liking Presley.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

yeah im trying to get him to change the name choice...its a dukes of hazzard thing and i told him it may offend some lol..... 
it is official though....deposit is in the mail


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> Oh he's adorable!!! Congrats to you both.
> 
> About "Cooter", though. In California that, and pooter, are slang for vagina. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I'm still liking Presley.[/B]


I've never heard that before. Funny how different areas have their "own" slang terminology...  Here slang for vagina is coochie or hoo-ha. :HistericalSmiley: 

My favorite names from whats listed here.

Bogey
Grayson
Presley

Good luck.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> Here slang for vagina is coochie or hoo-ha. :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


along with cooter/pooter, coochie and hoo-ha mean that here too. along with many other slang words! LOL!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This is way off topic, but so funny.

When my SIL's mother spots a good-looking man, she says, "He makes my gina jingle" ~ LOL

I would always picture a dancing vagina :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> This is way off topic, but so funny.
> 
> When my SIL's mother spots a good-looking man, she says, "He makes my gina jingle" ~ LOL
> 
> I would always picture a dancing vagina :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


that is friggen hilarious!! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> This is way off topic, but so funny.
> 
> When my SIL's mother spots a good-looking man, she says, "He makes my gina jingle" ~ LOL
> 
> I would always picture a dancing vagina :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



:smrofl: That made me laugh out loud!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I loved it when Dr. Bailey from Grey's Anatomy reffered to it as her VA-Jay-Jay.....lol.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I loved it when Dr. Bailey from Grey's Anatomy reffered to it as her VA-Jay-Jay.....lol.[/B]



I know, isn't that funny. I have a friend who calls hers "Louise"....Yep, I would ask her how her date went, and she would say, "Louise didn't like him". :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=533503
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You guys are just too funny :smrofl: :smrofl: I think Jaimie better name the puppy something else, or we're gonna have more of these conversations :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*OMG!! What a cutie!! As soon as I saw him I thought that he lookes like a Cleo

Cleo Cooter

Clarence

But for some reason, I LOVE the name Cleo!! Cleo the Basset Hound!! *


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my gosh Jamie, did you ever think that your post would lead to this? I have never laughed so hard in my life at everyone that has posted about you BF's dogs name. You all have cracked me up!!!!! Too Funny~~~I like Louise the best!!! Never heard that one!!!!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

im glad everyone is having fun....no decisions have been made yet..... i like Leroy but he is leaning towards Jethro now hah


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

I like Leroy and Jethro, your new baby is adorable :wub:


----------

